# Langley Park - Sat 23rd July



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Langley Dog Show - Friends of Langley Park

Was just wondering if any one would be attending?


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh - that's not very far from me - I might go along...


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure what it will be like, but I'm debating it! Just got to convince my OH. Would be Lincoln's first time though!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Didn't realise there was a dog show there
A few od us are planning to meet up at langley park 31st - we should of made plans for the 23rd - PF could of taken over the show 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/177736-langley-park-meet-sunday-31st-july.html

Maybe I'll pop along this week as well.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

It's about half an hour drive from where we live so if the weathers good I think we'll be there! Don't think we'd be able to make the 31st though as I have a HUGE interview on the Monday, maybe next time.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Copied from the website:

Saturday July 23, 2011 11:00 AM - 4:00 PM 




Langley Park Dog Show

This year's annual Dog Show at Langley Park will be a fantastic event for all the family. There will be Pedigree and Novelty classes to enter your dog(s) in, plus flyball demonstrations, local charity and craft stalls, plus lots more 'doggy' activities to take part in.

Register your dog(s) for the show between 11am and 12 noon on the day. Judging will take place from 12 noon onwards.

To enter your dog: £2.00 per class, or 3 classes for £5

Pedigree Classes - Judge Paula Steinborn-Busse

1. AV Puppy 6-12 months

2. AV Sporting

3. AV Non-Sporting

4. AV Open

5. AV Veteran over 9 years

Best in Show, Reserve Best in Show, Best Puppy




Novelty Classes: open to all - Judge Ann Dixon

6. Crossbreed - 6 months - 9 years

7. Child Handler

8. Crossbreed Veteran - over 9 years

9. Prettiest Bitch

10. Handsomest Dog

11. Waggiest Tail

12. Rescue

13. Best six-legs

14. Langley Park Dog

15. Companion Dog

Best Novelty, Reserve Best Novelty




Rosettes and prizes: 1st to 4th plus specials in all classes

Parking: Free dog show parking available close to arena


----------

